# Equi-bolan, Dangerous or am I a chicken???



## QuestionGuy (Nov 27, 2003)

Hi everyone.. this is my first message here i joined this "club" because i think there are some real smart people here (i read all the boards)   im 19 and i've been lifting 2 yrs. now never used anything except protein and im about to use equi-bolan...
i did some research about it but im still scared to start it... it is sitting here next to me and im questioning the sideaffects... 
do you guys know anything about it please help me because im going crazy here.... am i still to young to use it and when i stop using it will i experience some sideaffects ???? im so confused and i need major help...


----------



## ice (Nov 27, 2003)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/catequi.htm
go here for an indepth answer
in summary
"the negative effects of boldenone are quite limited. In the normal doses of 300-400 mg a week estrogenic side-effects are almost never noted except in those who are very succeptible to estrogen. In terms of androgenic side-effects long-term use or very intense use of boldenone can cause slight virilizing effects such as acne and increased body-hair growth. Never really a problem for men, but women considering its use on account of its moderate androgenic qualities should be aware of this. "

-Big Cat


----------



## Mudge (Nov 27, 2003)

Thats fabulous if equibolan is really that similar to equipoise, however it is not the same thing - one is legal for humans, one is for horses by injection.

If the thread were on equipoise, it would not be in this forum


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 27, 2003)

Holy Sh*t i can't beleive how fast you guys replyed me this is awsome i cant tell you how thankfull i am for this... but i still have 2 questions... since im only 19 is it to early for me to use it and when i stop using it will i still experience some side affects or is it completely going out of my system..... by the way im only going to use it for 4 weeks... 2 capsules in the morning 2 evening and 2 nights = 6 times daily.....should i realy worrie so much about using this product...?????


----------



## gr81 (Nov 28, 2003)

the produst is useless bro, it is a product that is given a name similar to that of an anabolic steriod and therefore people will think they are similar. don't waste your cash.,


----------



## Mudge (Nov 28, 2003)

You are being paranoid for no reason IMO.


----------



## ice (Nov 28, 2003)

oops sorry, my mistake.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 28, 2003)

Shit I already bought 2 bottles of equi-bolan.... i guess im gona have to try it then.... but they advertise this shit so good that they really make you beleive that it works... i hope it does, they say that you get around 10 pounds in 4 weeks... right now im 211 pouns and im 5'10 with 19% bodyfat... but with us meat heads there is always something more we want that why i realy feel understood here because there is people just like me here...................................i love u guysssssssssssssssss


----------

